# Need help figuring sqare footage, or something?????



## daddyzaring (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't know why but when it come to square feet I just get dumbfounded.  I am trying to figure out about how much area 700 pavers that are 4"x8" cover?  I am trying to cover a space of approximately 14'x35'-40'.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 10, 2010)

4.5 pavers make 1 square foot

14'x35'= 490sf 

490x 4.5 = 2205 pavers

14'x40'= 2520 pavers


----------



## smokey paul (Jul 10, 2010)

it appears to me that you have 155,5 sq ft of pavers and 490.0 sq ft to cover...

lets see 4/12 x 8/12 = .222 sq ft per pavers x 700 = 155.555555 sq ft

your area is 14x35 ft = 490.0 sq ft

I may have missed something but i think this is correct...

Good smoking...


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 10, 2010)

with what you have you can do a 14'x11' area thats 155 sf


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 10, 2010)

I came up the same thing as Smokey Paul, only with a slightly different method of math. Since you're dealing with a fraction of a square foot size of paver, measured in inches, I broke it down like this:

1 sq ft converted to square inches: 12" x 12" = 144 sq in

paver size of 4" x 8" = 32 sq in

32 / 144 = 0.22222222 sq ft

700 (paver count) x 0.22222222 = 155.55554 sq ft (total area of pavers placed without gap)

Eric


----------



## mr500 (Jul 12, 2010)

ORRRR search google for a paver calculator  and key in your dimensions. Nothing easier!!


----------



## ak1 (Jul 12, 2010)

Don't forget to add 10% for waste.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 12, 2010)

Or buy a $100 construction calculator.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 12, 2010)

smokey paul said:


> it appears to me that you have 155,5 sq ft of pavers and 490.0 sq ft to cover...
> 
> lets see 4/12 x 8/12 = .222 sq ft per pavers x 700 = 155.555555 sq ft
> 
> ...







forluvofsmoke said:


> I came up the same thing as Smokey Paul, only with a slightly different method of math. Since you're dealing with a fraction of a square foot size of paver, measured in inches, I broke it down like this:
> 
> 1 sq ft converted to square inches: 12" x 12" = 144 sq in
> 
> ...


Yep, these guys are right, i drew 700 4"x8" rectangles in CAD then calculated the area, 155.5556 sq feet.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 12, 2010)

coffee_junkie said:


> i drew 700 4"x8" rectangles in CAD then calculated the area, 155.5556 sq feet.


You're joking right?


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 15, 2010)

DanMcG said:


> You're joking right?


Nope, well actually I just drew one and arrayed them, took about 20 seconds.


----------



## brdprey (Jul 15, 2010)

Dont forget to add room for water run off, the party area, the bathroom and the smokers new home so add some footage for all that


----------



## dick foster (Jul 15, 2010)

Why when the Internet is free and all the construction calculator's I've seen are mostly way over priced simple four funtion calculators. For that kind of money you can get a really good programmable scientific with a fraction function and do a lot more than a construction calculator will do.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 15, 2010)

Dick Foster said:


> Why when the Internet is free and all the construction calculator's I've seen are mostly way over priced simple four funtion calculators. For that kind of money you can get a really good programmable scientific with a fraction function and do a lot more than a construction calculator will do.


You are assuming that the people (including myself) who consider buying a construction calculator would want to learn how to use a programmable sci calculator. I for one work in CAD all day and don't really need that type of calculator, In my shop I use my construction calculator, and that is all I need/want. Not sure what you are talking about...free internet, I pay $40/month for my internet service.


----------



## dick foster (Jul 16, 2010)

They aren't hard to use so there isn't much learning involved. If anything I had more trouble with the two construction types I have.

Once you get into using an RPN calculator you are a RPN fan for life. RPN = Reverse Polish Notation where no brackets, braces or other nonsense like that is required. Just key it in like you would naturally work the problem and you automaticlly arrive at the answer. You use one extra key stroke for first value entered, the enter key and after that its all down hill sledding. The enter key at the beginning really takes the place of the = key at the end using a standard caluclator so it really isn't even an extra key stroke.


----------

